# PPIMV on a jcm800/2204 yes or no ? .. I don't really like it



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I just installed a PPIMV on my marshall 2204 /jcm800 clone & i think i will remove it , as it sounds kind of flubby & looses some of the cutting tone .it does work as its supposed to . any one else feel the same way when doing this mod ?
here's the layout


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

For a jcm800 I’ve tried a PPIMV and preferred the stock master tone. Marshall tone comes from the power amp getting hit hard. Highly recommend just biting the bullet on an attenuator


----------

